
1k Rose (2012) - shocks
http://www.romancortes.com/blog/1k-rose/
======
mikejarema
At first I thought that this was a 1k SVG, being that it was a static image.

Turns out it's built in Javascript, and the developer has an even more
impressive 1k implementation featuring a rotating 3d render of the rose:
[http://js1k.com/2012-love/demo/1100](http://js1k.com/2012-love/demo/1100)

------
Joeri
Yeah, but did he write it with typescript?

